# Eclipse .. wie bekomm ich folgendes ausgeblendet?



## diggaa1984 (4. Aug 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das rot umrahmte wieder wegbekomme .. glaube es ist da erschienen als ich "Sho in Breadcrumb" für etwas angeklickt hatte .. aber ich seh nicht wie ich das wieder wegbekomme ^^


----------



## musiKk (4. Aug 2009)

Bei den Buttons sind bei Dir zwei aktiv. Der linke davon ists.


----------



## diggaa1984 (4. Aug 2009)

wow danke ... hab ich echt net gesehen ^^


----------

